
Ask HN: What software are you most thankful for? - tn_
Personally, I&#x27;m thankful for Atlassian&#x27;s SourceTree.  I&#x27;m using version 2.0.5.2 and haven&#x27;t updated it in over 3~ years.  It&#x27;s a rock-solid piece of software and is able to adapt to a handful of different workflows from all the places I develop for.
======
lsiunsuex
The traction control on my Mustang that allows me to drive it in the winter
and the ability to turn it off in the summer :)

